# Hissing sound on Rode Videomic Go



## samsam123 (Jan 8, 2017)

I've got a Rode Videomic Go and a Canon Eos 700d and when I first connected the microphone it created a hissing sound so I changed the sound recording to manual and the then moved the recording level all the way to the left and then moved it 4 spaces to the right (-dB 40). It works perfect now and there is no hissing sound but the volume of what I record is really low, is there any way to fix this?


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 11, 2017)

This is a basic difference between the VideoMic "Go" and VideoMic "Pro".  The Pro has its own battery and does it own pre-amp.  The "Go" has no battery (hence no pre-amp) and relies entirely on the camera's amp (which isn't as good).  

On the "pro" you can turn the in-camera sound level all the way down and then use the switch on the mic to pre-amp the sound and you'll get much better sound quality on the "pro"and it's not quiet ... of course the "pro" does cost more.


----------



## JohnnyAmiri (Aug 17, 2017)

Here's a vid I made that compares the different settings on the videomic pro. +20dB with the in-camera gain sensitivity set to low significantly reduces the hiss.


----------

